# busted bronco, what happen?



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

im not really sure how this happens. the center carrier exploded. ring and pinion look ok, but the whole center carrier is junk. ive never seen this happen, so im not sure what would cause it, does any one else??


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

parts that came out of it


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

where the carrier should be


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

this was not a fun day


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

last one........:crying:


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

Ouch..........who was driving.....you or an employee. Explosions like that a lot of time cause by gear slamming. Drive to reverse and reverse to drive before full stops and heavy on the go (boom) pedal.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

i was driving. did not even have the plow on it. its a 5 speed so theres no gear slamming. im the one who plows with this truck too. i was not even turning a corner when this happened . was driving about 20mph going strait. very confusing to me!!!


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Ouch... Is that the front or back? Only time I've seen that is from neutral drop to drive or seriously rough off/on roading. Time to do a solid axle swap on it  


All_Clear


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

I have seen this before. Usually with Dodges though. The bolt that holds the center pin in breaks and the center pin walks out. Letting the planetary gears fall off and take everything else with them. Usually the pin hits the housing and jams it up before letting it rotate around and around tearing it all up. Just curious how fast were you going when it let go?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

KingDuramax said:


> I have seen this before. Usually with Dodges though. The bolt that holds the center pin in breaks and the center pin walks out. Letting the planetary gears fall off and take everything else with them. Usually the pin hits the housing and jams it up before letting it rotate around and around tearing it all up. Just curious how fast were you going when it let go?


I agree.

Look at it this way.... Now it's time for a Detroit Locker


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

BNC SERVICES said:


> i was driving. did not even have the plow on it. its a 5 speed so theres no gear slamming. im the one who plows with this truck too. i was not even turning a corner when this happened . was driving about 20mph going strait. very confusing to me!!!


Brian, it was a used Bronco right & you just bought it recently? I'm guessing it was driven pretty hard by previous owner or owners and it just happen to blow while you were in it. Sucks...hope you get her back up and running quick.

Buck


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

KingDuramax said:


> I have seen this before. Usually with Dodges though. The bolt that holds the center pin in breaks and the center pin walks out. Letting the planetary gears fall off and take everything else with them. Usually the pin hits the housing and jams it up before letting it rotate around and around tearing it all up. Just curious how fast were you going when it let go?


if you take a look at the last picture, the bolt is still there and in one piece. this one really confuses me how it broke?


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

I see the bolt now. Wierd??


----------



## greenscapes inc (Oct 28, 2005)

That exactly what happened to my 01 F-350 but it was my front axle. I bought a whole new axle, it was cheeper than replacing all the gears


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

Well since it is your 8.8 rear that blew you already have a solid axle  

You have a few choices here on repair. You could buy used gears & carier (around 120) and then purchase an install kit (60bucks) and set them up yourself if you can. OR buy new gears and used carrier and install kit and set up yourself, prolly 50 bucks more.

Or go to the junkyard and make sure to get the latter rearend with tone ring for your ABS. Since it is an 8.8 you should be able to get one used cheap, under 200 bucks. Then you have to mount up leaf springs, shock and brake lines.


With my experiance i would say the carrier was cracked and the leverage that is exerted on the pin pushed the carrier apart and then wedged it into the housing and busted alot of ****.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

well i showed it to my race car chassis guy and he says that there are two different 8.8 carriers, and mine was the smaller weaker of the two. his suggestion was a detroit locker if i planned on running the truck for a while. i plan on lifting it so thats what im gonna do. it should be up and running this week if i have the time. theres no snow in the forcast so i have some time. ill take some more pics of the install if any one wants to see it....


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Glad to hear it is going back together and hopefully it wont snow while its down.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

When I got my k5 years ago the carrier exploded like that .It turned out that the ring gear chipped a couple of teeth and over time more chips broke and caused the damage like you have.


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

If the detroit locker is a spool then F that. You will slide alot when accellin in the winter and slide on any camber situation when applying the throttle and plowing. Also the rear tires will bark on pavement when turning corners on bare pavement. I have to be easy around just damp corners or the back end slides a little.

I am running a lunch box locker which just replaces the spider gears. I use the Lok right which ratchets around corners to reduce stress and not squel the tires. But other than that it is locked all the time. Kinda of annyoin in the winter but will push through deep snow better than most people can get through


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

I could be wrong here, but I think that could also have happened from improper towing or trying to push start the vehicle. Not that you did it, but the previous owner. Is that the pinion shaft sticking out of the cover and is it twisted in half?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Like he said above be careful with a (spool type locker) or (limited slip) pushing snow.
In slick conditions when pushing the "load" the rear end can skate sideways when the forward push stalls. That's real bad right next to cars or poles.
"Soft Lockers" are better they behave better than a stock limited slip without the "spools" draw backs of barking tires and bangs/thumps. 
( I read 4X4 magazines all the time,it's addressed many times in them)


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

streetsurfin' said:


> I could be wrong here, but I think that could also have happened from improper towing or trying to push start the vehicle. Not that you did it, but the previous owner. Is that the pinion shaft sticking out of the cover and is it twisted in half?


thats the center pin sticking out,


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

thanks for the input guys i appreciate it. this kind of cought me off gaurd, nothing to say it was comming, no noises , nothin. just bam.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

I wasn't sure if it was called a pinion shaft or not but that is the part that I broke on my first car from trying to push start it in gear.


----------



## heliski989 (Nov 5, 2004)

*which one of you guys know trucks?*

That is a common 8.8 problem... it happens from one wheel peel. what happens is that the carrier starts spinning so fast when you are just spinning one that it begins to sease(to much heat) usualy from ****** rear end dope! 
Now comes the hard part, you gata put it all back together. From the pics the ring and pinion dont look to bad, so i would just leave them. if there is any dammage just get a dremmel and grind it down. next you have to get a new carrier, Call Jeffs bronco graveyard 248.437.5060- tell them you want a Ford racing limited slip carrier, berring and shim kit. now all you need is a shop manual( avalable at Autozone) and refer to that on how to install a carrier.

If you have any questions Talk to mark or jeff @ the graveyard and they should be able to help you out... as well get you any other parts that you need!

Just my 2 cents- jonathon


----------



## The Beastmaster (Dec 21, 2005)

*Rearend explosion*

If you look lcosely at the retaining bolt for the center pin you willnotice that part of it is missing. They usually break off at the point where this one did and then the pin comes out with the final result what you see here. The retaining bolt is longer than what is left in the picture. I have seen these break before with the same result. Hope you have good luck fixing it.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Well guys here it is all put back together. heres the parts list .
Ford motorsports carrier ebay $100
new ford diff clutch pack $ 75
bearings, outer , carrier , pinion $100
seals , outer , pinoin $ 30
arp ring gear bolts $ 18
ford abs sensor $ 32
ford limited slip additive $ 8
synthetic gear oil $ 32 
a couple busted knuckles $priceless 
total $390


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

pic of case that took two hours to clean


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

bad pinoin bearings......


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

new outer bearings and seals


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Well at least you know everything is new except the axle shafts.You buy a used axle and your getting "a pig in a poke" . You just don't know if it will last long (with used ones) how many real miles etc.


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

"A pig in a poke" haven't herd that in a while Nice job on the rear end.


----------

